# 165/40/17



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

I know they can be had on ebay for $196 shipped per tire, but wasnt sure if anyone else knew of any other more "reasonable" options. Tunershop.com says they have them on the website, but I don't always 100% trust website's "available/in stock" especially on a hard to get item such as this tire size. Tried calling there to check on availability and get some recording......

Probably gonna have to pay to play, which isnt a problem but just hard for me to do when I was able to purchase 205/40/17 for $80  

Anyone?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That's a very odd tire size.

How wide are your wheels?


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

17x7 

I know its been done, but mainly in EU

This is the exact setup I'll be running on my Vert. Parts are ordered and will be delivered next week. I'll be building my own beam and such. The last piece of the puzzle is the front tires.. I'm going static as well. The one in the pic is on air, so I'll probably be about 2" higher maybe 3" in the back. Rears that I ordered are 205/40/17 nankang ns2. They sell 195/40/17 but its not the ns2, and id rather have the stretch/room up front, and also matching tread pattern. 

:front tire:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Just ordered through Tunershop, so we'll so how it goes........


----------



## WannabemkIV (Feb 24, 2011)

They are expensive because of their irregular size. IMO that is too much stretch on the front, pretty stellar looking but I can't even imagine how terrible tire wear would be and at almost $200 each my pockets aren't deep enough for that.


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm not going to be putting a ton of miles on it (local shows and around the city) and the front will be aligned so not going to eat tires much more than if it were stock. The back on the other hand is going to wear like a summabich being around 3 notches with a 2" tranny raise. Those tires are about 80 a piece...... (205/40/17)


----------

